# b stock x-amps, 2 for $225 from AV123



## Nala (Mar 5, 2008)

I know they had problems initially, but this seems like a great deal to power my Rocket 750's. Anyone have them? Wondering about that treble hiss. Thanks.


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

I sent mine back as I didn't feel they were worth the $250? I paid... not even sure how much a paid anymore. Not bad at that price ($225 for 2). I had a nice hiss from mine... and it was annoying. It wasn't that loud, but knowing it was there I always found myself listening for it instead of listening to the music/movie. The hiss will vary depending on your speakers sensitivity, and probably from amp to amp as well. You could give them a try. I'd look for some used 2200's from outlaw or the m-200 if I were in the market.


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

The powerline may have an effect on the amount of hiss. We tried plugging the x-amps into a line isolator, and the hiss level really diminished or disapeared. Keep in mind there is no 30 day trial with b-stock items, so you should weigh the risks accordingly.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Are these original run or new version?

I had the original version and they weren't anything to write home about. Keep in mind that MLS really hyped these so I had pretty high expectations, but they were no better than my Outlaw 7100 even discounting the hiss and no match whatsoever for my Virtue Two.


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

I had too much audible hiss on mine, even with a low level signal going through. I had mine plugged into an APC H-15 conditioner, straight to the wall, and even tested briefly on a PowerVar Isolation transofrmer-baed conditioner (rated for 12amps, so I felt OK trying them at low volume).

I think the sound showed some VERY good promise. But the implementation had a ways to go.

Some folks who had lower output (or passive) preamps didn't have significant hiss. So if you have that situation, they may be worth a try.

I have some credit $ waiting for the new stereo X-Amp, which will apparently have a lower input gain.....if it ever ses the light of day! :hissyfit:

EDIT: Cujobob, no new X-Amps yet.....


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

I didn't think they were too bad...but the hiss is pretty bad and the gain is way too high IMO. Did the new version ever come out? I'm not sure how flawed products like the X Amps and X head (original versions) come out ...seems beta testing would have saved a lot of trouble.


----------



## Jed M (Mar 1, 2008)

Unfortunately I would say I noticed a decline in quality in the x series electronics compared to the Onix stuff they used to sell. I never owned the x-amp but I did own the x-headphone amp and it was below average. I sent it back because it didn't meet the price/performance ratio, in fact, it wasn't even close compared to my portable, battery powered headphone amp.


----------



## ibengal (Feb 22, 2009)

Nala said:


> I know they had problems initially, but this seems like a great deal to power my Rocket 750's. Anyone have them? Wondering about that treble hiss. Thanks.


AV123 has a pretty lousy track record with anything that plugs in. I would stay away from these for the reasons you mentioned and not being able to send them back.

you should consider other similarly priced amps (I think Emotiva has something for around $300) and there are plenty of other amps which have less issues.

Itai


----------



## skriefal (Apr 21, 2008)

I chose to keep my X-Amps and swap them for the Gen2 models. Unfortunately the Gen2 models have been delayed from the original April ship date. Current ship date is TBD. Seems that AV123 has been having almost no luck, even after shutting down the forums for what seems like forever so they could focus on product delivery.


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

That's because the forum being open had no bearing on their ability to deliver. They just used it as a scape goat for their problems. Now the forum is closed, and yet the problems still remain.


----------



## ibengal (Feb 22, 2009)

skriefal said:


> I chose to keep my X-Amps and swap them for the Gen2 models. Unfortunately the Gen2 models have been delayed from the original April ship date. Current ship date is TBD. Seems that AV123 has been having almost no luck, even after shutting down the forums for what seems like forever so they could focus on product delivery.


what is the difference in the Gen2 model? Personally, I have been so disappointed by the electronics of AV123 that even if I read good reviews right now I would probably still stay away from it just to be safe.

All I know is that almost every electronics device they made has had significant issues and this includes the amps in the subs... why take a chance when the track record is so bad and there are alternatives.

I remember when the X-Amp was meant to be a $99 amp... amazing what all of the years of delays created.


----------



## Musicmaniac (Feb 12, 2008)

ibengal said:


> I remember when the X-Amp was meant to be a $99 amp... amazing what all of the years of delays created.


The way things are going $99 is still a possibility.


----------

